# Jobs With Leading Superspeciality Hospital



## Jobs4Doctors

Hi,

I am Kanika working with a leading executive search firm.

We have following opportunities with a leading Superspeciality Hospital at multiple locations.


1. Consultant- Neurosurgery
Education= MBBS+MS+MCh
Compensation: Best in Industry
Experience: 0 to 5 yrs

2. Consultant Internal Medicine
Education: MD (Internal Medicine)
Compensation: Best in Industry
Experience: 0 to 5 yrs

3 Consultant Opthalmology
Education: MD Opthalmology
Compensation: Best in Industry
Experience: 0 to 5 yrs

4. Consultant Pediatrics
Education: MD- Pediatrics
Compensation: Best in Industry
Experience: 0 to 5 yrs

Interested candidates can call at 8800277577

Regards
Kanika


----------

